# Using an OHC 6 Bellhousing for a V8 Swap?



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

Long story short - after scratching my head over why none of the inspection covers I've ordered fit the bellhousing on my 1969 LeMans project, I have discovered that I have an OHC 6 bellhousing. Everything bolts up the same (seems to anyway - haven't fired it up yet, though) and there's a starter pocket on both sides, so that doesn't appear to be an issue. What is a definite issue is the inspection plate/dust shield. There isn't one that will fit this configuration, unless perhaps I reversed the one made for the OHC 6, but I'm thinking it might be better just to fabricate one from some tin myself. The engine and tranny is in the car now, so I'm not excited at all about the prospect of pulling everything out to replace the bellhousing if I don't really have to. It seems the bellhousing is plenty stout enough. Anyone else out there using the OHC 6 bellhousing with a 400 cid V8? Should I run with it or replace it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't 'need' that inspection cover. Been running mine for like 17 yrs without one, but would like to find one.


----------

